#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Китайский >  > > >  >  >  Флешкарты для изучения китайского

## Дмитрий Сорокин

Попробовав и "живые" курсы, и учебники, разговорники, и программы для изучения китайского языка я сейчас остановился на учебнике: "Начальный курс китайского языка" Т.П. Задоенко, Хуан Шуин (в трех частях). Простой подход к обучению, и хороший аудио-материал в приложении. 

Конечно "живой" учитель, носитель языка, лучше. Но никакой учитель за вас не запомнит тысячи слов, учить их надо самому. И большой минус учебника - это неудобное заучивание слов. Поэтому начал делать флеш-карты с упражнениями. По слову проверить произношение, или наоборот. Картинки взял из электронной версии учебника, аудио нарезал по словам с диска.

Программа - AnkiDroid для смартфона с Android. https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...=search_result Она бесплатна. Есть так же клиенты под Windows и другие платформы: http://www.ankisrs.net/ На этом сайте есть готовые базы флешкарт, но ничего нужного для себя не нашел.

Базы появляются в программе через импорт. На смартфоне это меню Опции - Импортировать карты. Файлы должны лежать на карте памяти в папке AnkiDroid.

   

Часть 1. Урок 1. 

Упражнение 1. Отработайте чтение слов раздела "Техника чтения". https://docs.google.com/file/d/0BzvF...it?usp=sharing (157 Кб)
Упражнение 2. Слушая звукозапись, определите тоны в следующих словах: ma, hu, shu, sha, ma, shu, shu, ma, ma, hu, mu, ma, mu, shu. https://docs.google.com/file/d/0BzvF...it?usp=sharing (144 Кб)

Если кому интересно, буду и дальше выкладывать упражнения.

----------

